# chinese mantis



## robo mantis (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey guys i just came home from camping it was very fun!!! well yesterday at the camp ground i found an adult female chinese mantis!! I just put her in the cage and she was freaking out.  she put up a fight i am calming her down be leaveing her cage on my counter and turning off the lights except my mantis light. Other people said they saw more than one mantid in the same area and i'm not shure if she mated or not?


----------



## Rick (Sep 8, 2006)

She is most likely mated. I've noticed wild caught mantids tend to not do well the first couple days as they try to escape their enclosures. They usually calm down after a few days.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 8, 2006)

ok maybe i'll mate her just in case. lol i don't have a male yet


----------



## mantidman (Sep 8, 2006)

i have tons of chinese were i hunt i find typicaly 2-4 per day(mostly males)


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 8, 2006)

man how do you guys get so many my whole town has like not one mantis (i guess i need to let some nymphs go) to populate


----------



## Orin (Sep 11, 2006)

> man how do you guys get so many my whole town has like not one mantis (i guess i need to let some nymphs go) to populate


I found more than a dozen in my back yard this summer but only Chinese. The European mantis is found in other areas of my city. I've only seen one Carolina from my general area.

If you caught an adult female wild it's almost 100% certain she mated.


----------



## mantidman (Sep 11, 2006)

theyre not rare u just need to know where to look. look in the underbrush or goldenrod and walk in tall fields if you see something jump inspect the area very closly.one time i was looking at a catterpiller and my friend pionted out that it was under my thumb!


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 11, 2006)

oh but anyway it looks like i'm getting her a mate just in case


----------

